
Ask HN: How do you use internal project codenames in your company? - ahmedfromtunis
From what I see and hear, here and elsewhere on the internet, it seems like a lot of companies use internal usage only codenames for the projects they&#x27;re working on. I guess that&#x27;s for the sake of practicality and ease of communication.<p>But I&#x27;ve never been in a company that uses one.<p>Now that, at my current job, I&#x27;m involved with many projects, I think it&#x27;s time to introduce the idea to my teammates (and the rest of the company). But, to be honest with you, I have no idea how it works. Do people use them for &#x27;official&#x27; communication, in emails? or just as placeholder name for marketing material? etc.<p>I looked around the internet, but no such knowledge was shared before. Can you help me?
======
onion2k
We use them and I complain about it a lot. Anything that reduces clarity and
transparency is a bad thing in my opinion - a codename is _at best_ security
theatre, and at worst just someone's power trip because they know about the
super secret project and you don't. That annoys me a lot. If a project can
have a simple descriptive name rather than a code I'll always go for that.

~~~
ahmedfromtunis
Thanks for your comment, and for the new perspective.

